# First market - pics



## Neve (May 17, 2014)

I'm 30 minutes into my first craft market with my soaps and lip balms. No sales yet... hoping that will change. 

Update. First sale


----------



## lsg (May 17, 2014)

Nice display, hope you sell a lot of products.


----------



## Sagebrush (May 17, 2014)

I really like your set-up with the log slices! Your soaps look gorgeous too


----------



## Neve (May 17, 2014)

Thanks  I've been planning it for six months. Just had to wait for the warm weather and market season. 

Three sales so far. Lots of sniffing!


----------



## godschild (May 17, 2014)

I love how you have everything.  Your soaps look great.  May God bless your day with many customers.


----------



## cmzaha (May 17, 2014)

Love your display. Good Luck on sales


----------



## AcornSky (May 17, 2014)

That all looks so beautiful - you must feel very proud of it!

Good luck, and good sales.


----------



## lenarenee (May 17, 2014)

So nicely done Neve! :clap:  Congratulations on your first market!  I wish I was there; I 'd like to buy the lavender and the green soap (what scent if the green one? Wonderful color.)


----------



## Neve (May 17, 2014)

Most of them are green ! 

The woods
Euc/spearmint 
White sage 

Are the green shampoo bars

Also seaweed swirl salt bar is one of my faves


----------



## dixiedragon (May 17, 2014)

LOVE the log slices, and also the log with the chalkboard paint as a sign! That is very creative. 

If you don't mind me asking, where are you located? I notice your wrappers have English and what I think is French on them.


----------



## Ellacho (May 17, 2014)

Wow!! Lovely display~I am so excited for you! Congrats!!! Good luck on sales - but even if you don't sell much today, no worries! You will do well on next sales!  Proud of you Neve !


----------



## Aline (May 17, 2014)

Awesome  let us know how it goes!


----------



## Neve (May 17, 2014)

Thanks all  

Oh here's a pic of my ghetto labels made this morning.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 17, 2014)

Wow that looks pretty - I would definitely make a bee-line for your table if I were at that fair


----------



## jules92207 (May 17, 2014)

You have a gorgeous set up! Your soaps look beautiful and I love all the natural elements of your table. If I was there I would totally buy as much as I could!


----------



## Neve (May 17, 2014)

Haha well there were a lot of admirers  and one girl commented on the display. 

I sold about a dozen soaps and a few lip balms. I was pleased to see some guys buying them too. 

Plenty left for a future market whenever that may be.


----------



## tomara (May 18, 2014)

Love your displays as well. Your hard work shows!!


----------



## moonbeam (May 18, 2014)

You should be very proud of yourself, I think your display looked very together, you look way experienced! You'll prolly change your display a little each time, I still do that 14 years later!


----------



## neeners (May 19, 2014)

gorgeous display!!!!  congrats on your first market!  what a milestone!


----------



## Oenone (May 19, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## CaraBou (May 19, 2014)

It all looks super nice -- the soaps, the labels, the displays.  Stick with it, listen to your customers, and you will do well!


----------



## seven (May 19, 2014)

very nice set up... great ideas using the woods, baskets


----------



## grayceworks (May 19, 2014)

Love the display! Great job!


----------



## Neve (May 29, 2014)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the kind comments. I didn't make a lot of money and I have tons of soap and lip balm left, and the next market isn't until the fall, so I guess I better get cracking adding the products to my website!


----------



## Spicey477 (May 31, 2014)

Love your display! Fun experience I'm sure!


----------

